
When Betelgeuse goes supernova, the brightness will rival a full moon - stygiansonic
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/betelgeuse-dimming-1.5407038
======
rishav_sharan
How long will the supernova last? If it were to happen, will it be over in a
few hours, days or last for years?

~~~
DrKabab
I looked it up, turns out it could be any of those depending on how big it is,
how far it is, and what its peak brightness here. [1] does a good job of
explaining it

[1]. [http://curious.astro.cornell.edu/physics/85-the-
universe/sup...](http://curious.astro.cornell.edu/physics/85-the-
universe/supernovae/general-questions/419-how-long-does-the-supernova-stage-
of-a-star-last-intermediate)

------
MichaelMoser123
if the mass is ten times that of the sun, wouldn't the remnants of the star
collapse into a black hole once the show is over?

~~~
ars
In theory, although it would take an infinite amount of time to do so.

From Earth it would just get redder and dimmer - when we couldn't see it
anymore it wouldn't be a black hole yet, but it would be hard to see the
difference. (Especially surrounded by the accretion disc.)

------
ringshall
Not to be a grump, but surely this doesn’t qualify as news

